# jd 535 baler net wrap won't cycle??help



## jthayes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i recently bought a 20 year old jd 535 baler. it has net and twine wrap.
it appears to be in good condition. my problem is the net wrap won't cycle.
i have an operators manual and have all the settings correct. the twine arms cycle
and the two small cylinders on the net wrap try to cycle, i can see the lines stiffen with pressure.
according to the book;
i locked the door shut, 
raise the tension arm 
and then pull the trip rope. 
when i do this the twine arms cycle, like they are supposed to, but the net wrap mechanism does not. anyone know why?? thanks john


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum,John.
Is it possible the cylinders are frozen or not getting enough fluid/pressure to operate them?


----------



## jthayes

thanks for the response! that was part of the problem. also the net wrap idler pulley
arm on the other side was rusted tight. it is all loosened up and i will re-assemble this afternoon.. thanks for the help...john


----------



## jthayes

also, a bolt was put in backward on the net wrap pulley. this allowed the nut on the bolt to hit the baler sheet metal. the knife would not come up and cut the net wrap.
put about 5 wraps on the bale before my son stopped me. the baler now works as designed and so does the monitor....thanks for the help!!!


----------

